# I have a size question for V8 Cooler in Antec 300 case?



## Jamin43

I'm still trying to narrow down a list to a reasonable priced CPU cooler.  I missed out on the Coolermaster n520 I was looking to purchase on sale - so I've moved my eye to a Coolermaster V8 as a reasonable priced option with the ability to let me overclock later if I want to.

My biggest hangup though is my case.  I've read in some reviews you need a full sized case for this thing.  Or that it's 7.5" ( which would not fit in my case ) - but Coolermaster has it listed at 160mm as it's biggest dimension ( which is closer to 6" ).  

* Will this CPU fan fit in my Antec 300 mid sized gaming case?  

*Will I be able to screw in the board after installing the V8 CPU( My case is bottom mounted PSU - so the top is a bit of a knucklebuster on install - even without the CPU fan installed ) ?? 

* Does anyone have one of these things in an Antec 300?

* What is the actual height of the cooler from it's base below the heat pipes - to it's highest point?

Thanks


----------



## Aastii

you'd be better off getting a Prolima Megahalemsm, it is better than the V8.

That is 6.25inches tall, so should fit in your case. Possibly snuggly, but it will


----------



## Russian777

Aastii said:


> you'd be better off getting a Prolima Megahalemsm, it is better than the V8.
> 
> That is 6.25inches tall, so should fit in your case. Possibly snuggly, but it will



who is prolima after all? are you just guys advertising it? Because I never heard of them. And is there any proven fact that it cools better than my thermaltake v1 at 27C idle.


----------



## Jamin43

Russian777 said:


> who is prolima after all? are you just guys advertising it? Because I never heard of them. And is there any proven fact that it cools better than my thermaltake v1 at 27C idle.



It's a pretty new company - and i'm guessing they are still establishing a supply chain - but all of the online reviews are quit good ( althought the CPU cooler comes without fans - and you need to add 2 fans to the price in order to get the same performance as reviewers ) 



> Prolimatech,*founded in 2008 is headquartered in Taiwan*, led by a team of dedicated experts with 22 years of accumulated experience in the field of computer thermal solutions.
> 
> Prolimatech stands for Professionalism exceeding beyond all Limits. We are here to challenge any limits that stand in our way to achieve what was thought to be impossible.
> 
> Prolimatech incorporates integration of the aerospace resource-saving technology and advanced heat conduction technology to create the best heat absorption and dissipation solutions while pertaining to the science of aesthetics.
> 
> Our never-ending quest is to satisfy every computer overclocker's and every enthusiast's needs for high quality and performance oriented thermal solutions for their high-end computer components.
> 
> http://www.prolimatech.com/index.html



Here's their main online retailer.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...el_CPU_Heatsink_LGA_775_1366_AM2_AM2_AM3.html


----------



## Bodaggit23

Any Rifle style cooler will produce similar results, depending on the number of pipes.

I don't know if the V8 Cooler fits the Antec 300.

Does anyone?


----------



## Aastii

antec 300 is apparently 205mm wide, so says just about every site on google search.

the height of the V8 is 120mm. It should fit in quite happily






That is the megahalems






that is it in a system (to give you idea of size and that)


----------



## Russian777

Jamin43 said:


> It's a pretty new company - and i'm guessing they are still establishing a supply chain - but all of the online reviews are quit good ( althought the CPU cooler comes without fans - and you need to add 2 fans to the price in order to get the same performance as reviewers )
> 
> 
> 
> Here's their main online retailer.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...el_CPU_Heatsink_LGA_775_1366_AM2_AM2_AM3.html



so they only got one cpu cooler available?


----------



## Jamin43

Russian777 said:


> so they only got one cpu cooler available?



I'm not certain - but it appears that way to me.


----------



## susik89

From what I've heard prolimatech was founded by Thermalright's engineers who left because their ideas were refused by the company. So far they make Megahalems and thermal paste. The Megahalems is pretty much the best cpu cooler if you dont count Thermalright's IFX-14 which uses 3 fans.


----------



## BigSteve702

my v8 fits fine in my antec 300, and thats with another 1/4" of plastic added to the thickness of the side panel due to my window i put in

got maybe a 1/2" to spare


----------



## bomberboysk

Yes the V8 will fit.

No, i wouldnt purchase one. The prolimatech megahalems is the best, and no i am not employed by them(although i wish i was, id love to have a job because i need money hehe). Their heatsink however, beats most cheaper watercooling systems, and every other air cooler on the market.

The megahalems if you do buy it, id recommend purchasing from here:
http://jab-tech.com/Prolimatech-Megahalems-CPU-Cooler-775-1366-pr-4428.html


To whoever said "it cant beat their V1", the V1 is nowhere nearly considered a great cooler, even the V8 beats it. What are you using to measure temps? As its obviously not correct.. Unless you have speedstep and whatnot enabled, then 27c idle is believable.


----------

